# Three basic beginner questions, about water...



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

...what to use to treat the water?

What kind of water is the best to use? What do I need to add to the the water? How long should the tank run before fish can go in, I know the temperature needs to be right, what else?

Sorry about all the questions, Im just getting started.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i just use tap water, u need ot get a water conditioner to remove cholorine and chloramine. u need to cycle ur tank, this can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks. all u can do is throw in a bunch of feeders, dependin on hte size of the tank, and keep checkin water params till u have 0 ammonia and nitrite, and some nitrate readings... first u will have a ammonia peak, as that goes down u will have a nitrite peak, then as that goes away u will see some nitrates. then u can put ur fish in there. if u keep piranhas temp should be around 78-82. Ph should be idealy around 7.0, but my ph is 7.8 and its fine.


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

Just fill your tank with tap water, and use a water conditioner (i recommend Nutrafins Aqua Plus) to get rid of harmfull chemicals such as Chlorine and Chloramine. The run your fiilter at full speed. Also, if you want to speed up the process of good bacteria developing use a product that aids it, such as Nutrafins clycle, which helps.
Basically if you ad the water conditioner the way it states, and add some cycle AND wait till the water is ruffly luke warm. Your tank will be ready for fish. But there is one restriction, only a small amount of fish, for the first couple of weeks to allow the development of a decent amount of good bacteria which eats harmfull amonia and nitrates e.c.t


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Neongreen, here's an article about setting up a piranha tank fro our very own Judazz:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=setup


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Here is a webpage about cycling your aquarium. This is probably the most important aspect about setting up a new aquarium and where most first-time aqurium keepers fail. You may want to turn down your volume because this webapge plays very annoying music very loudly.
here's the page:
http://user.aol.com/andrerich/aquarium/page2a.htm


----------

